# 2005 ND TRIP



## Trout (Feb 9, 2005)

Just read q00 discussion and am in a similar situation, a few differences though..have decided on ND as the place to go..also, planning on hunting the PLOTS/other public land..my question to the experince base is this..based on public hunting land, bird populations, ect..Where would you advise on getting a hotel/lodging??..right now I'm leaning toward Dickinson and planning on staying a week..we are military bubbas so we are planning on opening week to hunt..thoughts/comments/suggestions


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Good choice...As has been stated in some of the earlier threads, anywhere south of Interstate 94 except the extreme eastern part of the state is a good place to start. The Dickinson area would be excellent except opening weekend will be a rat race. It would be best to get there a day early and do some scouting and then get up early to stake out your turf. However, if you hunt public land you have to use the "turf" loosely.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You will not be able to hunt State PLOTS land the first week of the season.It is res. only Oct. 8 to Oct 14.So if you want to hunt public land...choose another time period.

Here is the NDGNF PLOTS page.Click on number 11....the Dickinson area to see public land available....more will probably be added for 2005.
There is very little Federal land SW of Bismarck since there are few WPA's.

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/info/plots.html


----------



## Trout (Feb 9, 2005)

Ken, According to the state wildlife website (and confirmed via e-mail), as an active duty military guy, I rate a resident license and the same privilages to hunt the PLOTS as a resident does the first week..is this not correct??


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Trout, hmmmmmm, doesn't it depend on where you're stationed? I don't know for sure, but think I recall that R status requires being stationed in ND. Chop or Taddy?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you are active duty, you can claim any state as your residence. You do need to have ND as your residence state before you qualify. I had a buddy that did that for years as active duty (at least it used to be that way).


----------



## Trout (Feb 9, 2005)

Dan..Don't want to get too bogged down in the resident vs non-resident discussion but, the regs state that..Military Exception. Military personnel within the state on duty or on leave are eligible for a similar waiver to the one listed above.  and again I backed this up with an e-mail to the department specifically asking if this allowed me hunt the plots the first week and their reply was "you hunt as any other resident hunter would"


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know....that doesn't sound right....Looks to me like you have to be stationed in ND the way that is worded.

Anyway....if you can then the first week wouldn't be a problem.Just expect lots of hunters.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

From what I have read before, I thought it was that you had to be currently stationed in ND or a current "resident" of ND(defined by paying ND taxes and possessing ND driver license) that is currently stationed outside the state. I will read some more.

taddy


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Every State is different about the Military.

Even if it reads like that, Servicemen should be given that right to hunt in
any State under a Resident license.

We have given up so much for this Country and some of us end up paying
the ultimate price.

Maybe this is a new issue that needs to be brought up at the state level.

USA way of saying Thank You for all that you do. :wink:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Trout, sounds like a good plan to me. Like someone else said, get there early to stake your claim!

It looks to me like you should be covered as a serviceman. This is from game and fish site.

Who is eligible for a North Dakota resident license? A bona fide resident has actually resided in or maintained his residence for at least six months immediately prior to applying for or purchasing a license. Note: A person may be a resident of only one state at a time. Therefore, if you meet the residency requirements above for North Dakota, you may not apply in another state for resident licenses. Exceptions:

Waiver of Residency A person who will be living in North Dakota for a minimum of one year or who intends to become a resident may be eligible for a waiver of residency. A waiver, available only from the Bismarck game and fish office, allows a person to purchase fishing, small game, and furbearer licenses at resident prices. It is not available for lottery licenses such as for deer gun, turkey, pronghorn, moose, elk, or bighorn sheep. Contact our licensing section at 701-328-6335 to obtain a waiver of residency form or download a copy. 
Military Exception. Military personnel within the state on duty or leave are eligible for a similar waiver to the one listed above.

Good luck Trout!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not that I'm against this but....

"Military Exception. Military personnel within the state on duty or leave are eligible for a similar waiver to the one listed above."

Doesn't that mean you have to be stationed here not in North Carolina?
Otherwise everyone in the military in any place could be a resident.


----------



## SCpheasanthntr (Jan 23, 2004)

If I was only going to hunt Pheasant I would wait until November. We like to go the last week of October to get a chance to shoot a few ducks...I hear it's pretty crazy that first week.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Not that I'm against this but....
> 
> "Military Exception. Military personnel within the state on duty or leave are eligible for a similar waiver to the one listed above."
> 
> ...


Ken, it looks fairly self explainitory to me.

1. He is "military personnel".
2. He is "within the state on duty"

I dunno? It must be ok, he received an actual approval from G+F.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> on duty or leave


Looks like he is ok because he is acitve duty and on LEAVE. The leave status is the key in his situation. Looks like he is good to go.

Good luck hunting Trout!


----------



## Trout (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the input Gents..Great discussion points..Texas and ND are the only states that I'm aware of that offer resident licences to active duty military regardless of your actual state of residency or where you are stationed, so "cudos" to the state of ND, we are looking forward to the trip..WRT one of the other replies..unfortunately, we will be on our way to the "sandbox" again in Nov. hence the reason we chose ND as a place to go..resident privilages, early season, plenty of places to hunt(non-paid), lots of wild birds, and from what I'm reading, lots of good people and REAL bird hunters..


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Trout ,maybe I can help, post your email address and I will contact you. I am aslo military and live in ND.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Come the second or third weekend.......pleanty of birds less and many less NR hunters. Don't come just to hunt the public land....unlike SD and MN most everyone will let you hunt if you ask. Ask 1littlefeather from Georgia....he's kind of a southern expert in ND after the last coule of years.


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

Hunting is great in ND. Being from the south we are not comfortable with hunting on non-posted land so we always ask regardless. We have not been turned down to this date. We asked a man about hunting a piece of land and he said it isn't posted that we could hunt if we wanted, he then gave us pwemission to hunt an 8 mile strip that he was responisble for just because we did ask.

The best time to hunt is when the temperature has dropped and snow has started to fall. We had our very best day ever when the snow was on the ground and the snow was falling very fast. Do your homework by calling the area you are planning to hunt and find out how the pheasant reports look there.

AND the biggest thing is do not take anyone to areas that you were taken to or your spot will become everyone elses spot. We took a guy with us three years ago to KS and the agreement was that he would not go to any area that we took him unless he has with us. Guess what last year he took on guy with him, and this year he is taking 5 other guys the same week we go. So we are relocting.

Happy hunting. :beer:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I am x military myself and would be happy to help you out on hunting . Give me a PM :beer: :beer:


----------

